# Looking at buying aftermarket wheels and tires



## Ed "Sharky" Cruz (Aug 11, 2005)

I have my eye on an 02 Maxima. I want to put aftermarket wheels and tires on it. I was curious to see what size wheels and tires would be the best for this car. I am looking at some 17 inch wheels. What do you guys think? Anybody got some pics of an 02 with 17s on it?


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

The `02 SE's are 17x7" stock with 225/50 tires.

A width upgrade would be to 17x*8*" with 245/45 tires. Offset, I think +35mm to +40mm works fine. This is a slightly more aggressive fit than the stock wheels, but not by much. It'll look much better as the wheels and tires fill the fenders better.

An upgrade to 18" wheels would probably be 18x8" with 245/40 tires. Same offset.


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

18x8s or 17x8s would look good... but either way, you're gonna need to lower the car a little first, if not, it'll look ridiculous because of the already significant wheel gap.


----------



## 02MaxUpgrade (Jul 19, 2005)

Like Brian says, the SE came with 17's, but I don't think the base model did, which is what you're looking at, right?

I've got 235x50 Toyos on the stock rims, just bought and had put on. They look nice, and eat into the fender gap somewhat that puppet mentions.


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

02MaxUpgrade said:


> Like Brian says, the SE came with 17's, but I don't think the base model did, which is what you're looking at, right?


I thought all 02-03s came with 17s... the SEs just had different rims...


----------



## 02MaxUpgrade (Jul 19, 2005)

Nope -- but you did make me doubt myself and check:  


*GXE models now come standard with last year's optional "Comfort and Convenience" package, which includes 16-inch alloy wheels, an eight-way power driver seat, six-speaker premium audio system with steering wheel controls, auto-dimming rearview mirror and a HomeLink universal transmitter. Stepping up to the GLE increases the luxury and looks with 17-inch alloy wheels, foglights, the previously mentioned upgraded sound system with six-disc changer, automatic climate control, a power passenger seat and leather seating. The sport sedan enthusiast's choice would be the SE, with its six-speed manual gearbox, firmer suspension calibrations, high-performance rubber mounted on alloy wheels and the obligatory rear spoiler.*


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

02MaxUpgrade said:


> Nope -- but you did make me doubt myself and check:
> [/B]


Thanks for the info... :thumbup:


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Seems like 90% of the 02-03's I see are SE's though, often from rental car fleets...


----------



## nis92pro (Aug 4, 2005)

Ed "Sharky" Cruz said:


> I have my eye on an 02 Maxima. I want to put aftermarket wheels and tires on it. I was curious to see what size wheels and tires would be the best for this car. I am looking at some 17 inch wheels. What do you guys think? Anybody got some pics of an 02 with 17s on it?


i 've looked up for such wheels too. most products here are aftermarket. and for maxima most wheels on market are 17"Maxima Wheels. not bad prices for an aftermarket.


----------



## 02MaxUpgrade (Jul 19, 2005)

92pro:

Thanks for that link, it may be handy in the future. 

I would say that if you go aftermarket rims, your choices are myriad. The limitation I ran into was finding performance tires wider than stock that would fit the 7" width of the stock rims.


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

02MaxUpgrade said:


> I would say that if you go aftermarket rims, your choices are myriad. The limitation I ran into was finding performance tires wider than stock that would fit the 7" width of the stock rims.


I agree with that.... I'm using 235/45/17 Falken ZEIX 512s because I couldn't find anything in the 225/50 size and I wasn't willing to get anything with more rubber like 235/50. Yes, my tires are out of spec for 17x7 rims and manufacturers don't recommend them, but many have proven that if the tires are kept at the proper pressure and you're not road racing or auto-xing with them, the risk of failure is low. I've had em for 10k miles now with no problem.


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

nis92pro said:


> i 've looked up for such wheels too. most products here are aftermarket. and for maxima most wheels on market are 17"Maxima Wheels. not bad prices for an aftermarket.


Btw, if you're looking to stick with stock style rims, you can get replica G35 rims on eBay that will fit the Maxima and look great too.... they come in 17x7 and 18x7.5 I believe, while the actual G35 rims come in 17x7/8 and 18x8, and you can find those on the G35 forums for cheap usually.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Well, not quite, but yes, G35 wheels on eBay are pretty common, and they do fit the Maxima. You'll probably want G35 sedan wheels, though, as the G35 coupe wheel offsets are a little aggressive for the 4th and 5th gen Maxima at 18x8 +30mm and 18x8.5 +33mm compared to the sedan's more conserative 17x7 +45mm. (well, I'm not too sure about the 5th gen... it might work)

(I'll have to pull the list later, I know there are quite a few G35 wheel sizes and widths out there. The coupe offsets are universally too aggressive for the 4th gen Maxima, though... again not sure about the 5th gen)


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

brianw said:


> Well, not quite, but yes, G35 wheels on eBay are pretty common, and they do fit the Maxima. You'll probably want G35 sedan wheels, though, as the G35 coupe wheel offsets are a little aggressive for the 4th and 5th gen Maxima at 18x8 +30mm and 18x8.5 +33mm compared to the sedan's more conserative 17x7 +45mm. (well, I'm not too sure about the 5th gen... it might work)
> 
> (I'll have to pull the list later, I know there are quite a few G35 wheel sizes and widths out there. The coupe offsets are universally too aggressive for the 4th gen Maxima, though... again not sure about the 5th gen)


Here's some good info on G35 wheels for those interested: 

http://forums.maxima.org/showthread.php?t=422495


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

Btw, 4th Gens with G35 rims: 

anj109 from maxima.org with the 18s: 










s0ber from maxima.org with the 17s:










It can be done...


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

And of course a 5th Gen with those rims: 

NISMAX03 from maxima.org


----------

